# Anyone intersted in big game spearfishing lessons?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Gang,

Seems like there are some folks on the forum who are new to spearfishing, and others who would like to take their skills to the next level.

Anyone out there interested in advanced/big game spearfishing lessons? (on SCUBA)

This would be a couple of levels above what you would get in a typical dive shop introductory course. No charge. I'm just looking to pass along my practical skills related to hunting and managing large fish.

Bryan


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I could be interested in some of this... I have a lot of stuff to chat with you on regarding SAR as well... been a busy week or three....


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

I am always looking to learn something new. Just let me know when and where. Sounds like fun.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

absolutely




Haulin' Ash said:


> I am always looking to learn something new. Just let me know when and where. Sounds like fun.


 
this


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes sir sounds good to me.


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

I like the idea & would also be very interested!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Great! 

No classroom component in this course. We just whack some big ones together. We should go out on the boat you normally dive on and discuss managing large fish and gear on your/the boat. We will discuss techniques on the way out, shoot some fish and debrief after each dive.

Bring your camera! We can also talk about taking pictures of your big beasts.

I will be diving a rebreather. Happy to open it up and give you a tour, if you are interested.

Just send me a PM when you are ready to go out. We can discuss the best places to find big fish given how deep you dive, and how far out you are willing to travel.

Bryan

P.S. I am preparing to hunt some large (200-500 pound) warsaw grouper this summer. If you are curious, we can discuss how this type of hunting is different from all other types of spearfishing. Perthaps this will end up being abother another course in the future.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

*rebreathers*

Isnt the use of a rebreather to spearfish illegal? 

Pg 11 Florida Fishing regulations.

The use of powerheads, bangsticks, and rebreathers remains prohibited.


I'll take you out on my boat..but I want to use the rebreather!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

bmoore said:


> Isnt the use of a rebreather to spearfish illegal?
> 
> Pg 11 Florida Fishing regulations.
> 
> ...


I think there is no prohibition in federal waters though. I havn't looked it up for sure though.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

bmoore said:


> Isnt the use of a rebreather to spearfish illegal?
> 
> Pg 11 Florida Fishing regulations.
> 
> The use of powerheads, bangsticks, and rebreathers remains prohibited.


Spearfishing with a rebreather is allowed in Federal waters. 

We need to go out a ways (15-30 mi) to find enough large fish to practice on. Large red snapper don't count. They don't put up much of a fight compared to AJs, cobia and large grouper.



bmoore said:


> I'll take you out on my boat..but I want to use the rebreather!


One course at a time Bro...one course at a time!


----------



## chef.wilson (Nov 15, 2011)

would you be willing to teach a newbie? i am new and want someone to show me considering im more of a watch and learn person. maybe next week on a sunday if you arent busy. i would love to learn from someone. let me know thanks


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

chef.wilson said:


> would you be willing to teach a newbie? i am new and want someone to show me considering im more of a watch and learn person. maybe next week on a sunday if you arent busy. i would love to learn from someone. let me know thanks


Sure. You will want to avoid big fish in the beginning. Please send me a PM with your spearfishing goals and diving experiance. We can put together a plan from there.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds like it would be a blast! TOo bad I cant afford to get into another hobby at this point in my life.


----------



## Trey_M (Jan 23, 2012)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Sure. You will want to avoid big fish in the beginning. Please send me a PM with your spearfishing goals and diving experiance. We can put together a plan from there.


I too was wondering if I could learn as an ultra newby. I have recently gotten SCUBA qualified and have a pole spear. Past my certification (SDI through MBT Divers) I have done two additional dives. I am very Interested, extremely comfortable in the water(competitive swimmer for my entire childhood and a an occasional surfer), and a quick study at most tasks. I do understand the need to start small thus the pole spear. I am just itching to start at all!


----------



## chef.wilson (Nov 15, 2011)

Well trey whenever we decide to get together you are more than welcome on our boat.


----------



## Trey_M (Jan 23, 2012)

sounds excellent please pm me!:thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Trey_M said:


> I too was wondering if I could learn as an ultra newby. I have recently gotten SCUBA qualified and have a pole spear. Past my certification (SDI through MBT Divers) I have done two additional dives. I am very Interested, extremely comfortable in the water(competitive swimmer for my entire childhood and a an occasional surfer), and a quick study at most tasks. I do understand the need to start small thus the pole spear. I am just itching to start at all!


Why not? Come one, come all. 

Please send me a PM with the info above.

Thx,
Bryan


----------

